# OMG cat theft filmed in York



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen on the news someone stroking a black and white long haired cat then picking it up and running off with it, I hope they are caught and the cat comes to no harm, looked like the one who picked it up was a young lad with rucksack on back, another 1-2 people with him, caught on CCTV


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just to update,the cat has now come home


----------

